# Coast king Cutlass Bike



## rocket88 (Nov 5, 2016)

I want to start by saying i have been a Oldsmobile Cutlass fan since i was 17 years old 40 years ago. I got into bikes about 2 years ago and am restoring a monark rocket bike. In a antique mall today 40 miles from my house i found this cutlass bike, i had been looking for one for awhile but very hard to find nice if at all im sure because they were not a high end bike by any means. Anyway found this and bought it, brought it home and just washed it and degreased it and i am amazed at its condition. I know its not a find of the year,but to me it was and makes me happy to have it and ride it. I guess its not always about rarity or high dollar bikes its about whats important to you, thanks for looking!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 5, 2016)

Built by Huffman. The serial number on the frame will decipher the year

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 5, 2016)

Good for you. It's beautiful. How lucky can a guy be?!!


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey man, my first old bicycle that I found when I started collecting was a green 20" coast king girls bike. Not worth anything to anyone else. But by god I still have that bike and I will never get rid of it. Permanent collection till the day I die. It doesn't have to be valuable to anyone else as long as you love it. That is all that matters.


----------



## rocket88 (Nov 6, 2016)

Big Moe said:


> Hey man, my first old bicycle that I found when I started collecting was a green 20" coast king girls bike. Not worth anything to anyone else. But by god I still have that bike and I will never get rid of it. Permanent collection till the day I die. It doesn't have to be valuable to anyone else as long as you love it. That is all that matters.





I agree totally! I can certainly appreciate all other bikes, guess that whats fun about this hobby if everyone liked that same thing how boring would that be.


----------



## rocket88 (Nov 6, 2016)

partsguy said:


> Built by Huffman. The serial number on the frame will decipher the year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




I was curious about the year but didn't see the #, where on the frame is it exactly?


----------



## partsguy (Nov 6, 2016)

rocket88 said:


> I was curious about the year but didn't see the #, where on the frame is it exactly?



Rear dropout.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 6, 2016)

Real worth is not $$$, but what makes you happy!


----------



## rocket88 (Nov 6, 2016)

partsguy said:


> Rear dropout.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Ok i did find it Thanks! some of it is only half there but looks like 5 206673  can you also help me with this?


----------



## partsguy (Nov 6, 2016)

rocket88 said:


> Ok i did find it Thanks! some of it is only half there but looks like 5 206673  can you also help me with this?



Should be an "H" behind the 5. But, in any case, 1965.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Nov 6, 2016)

For a 1965, that is very, very basic. But I bet it rides like a limousine!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rocket88 (Nov 6, 2016)

partsguy said:


> For a 1965, that is very, very basic. But I bet it rides like a limousine!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




OK Thanks like i said second 4 digits are only half there. Yes it rides like a dream even the spokes are tight. Now on the hunt for a girls one for my wife..thats the fun part of this hobby for me.


----------

